# sun rise soda



## sandhollow

Sun-Rise-soda-works Sacramento, CA. bottle.


----------



## sandhollow

close up of embossing


----------



## morbious_fod

Nice bottle.


----------



## Lordbud

Crown top? Blob top? Looks larger than the average blob/hutch/crown...


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter

found a few of those myself, most are machine made though, still a cool find!


----------



## CALDIGR2

All Sun-Rise sodas are crowns. There are two sizes in the tooled, aqua variety and one size in the later, ABM one. Sun-Rise survived until quite late, into the early 1950s, I believe.


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter

Here's another soda that is similar to the Sun Rise, The Lion Soda Works from Walnut Grove, Calif. with an embossed lion's head, machine made/crown top. sorry the pictures are poor










 bottom


----------



## ncbred

Nice!  Didn't know they had embossed Sun Rise bottles.  All I've ever seen were ACL's.


----------



## 808 50th State

SUN RISE SODA WORKS, HONOLULU, HAWAII.


----------



## madman

HEY EARL BRO, OK NOW IM BLOWN AWAY!  NICE BOTTLES THANKS FOR SHARING THOSE!       MIKE


----------



## CALDIGR2

Those are some serious sodas, Earl. I wish ours were hutchies.


----------



## athometoo

here are two i picked up monday . cant even compare to what yall have got . like a red headed step child . red and green one is west plains , mo . then other is unmarked . these were made by coca-cola bottling co.  however i did pick up some california decos with it .    sam


----------



## 808 50th State

Mike & MIKE, thanks...Aloha Earl


----------



## sandhollow

Sorry for taking so long to post computer was acting up. Yes it is a crown top I picked it up for a dollar as well as a pair of coca cola from Stockton, CA. with an indian on the bottom. first ones like that I have seen. Thanks everyone for sharing you pics very nice bottles. Wow those Honolulu sodas are awesome.


----------

